
Why Numba and Cython are not substitutes for Julia - ChrisRackauckas
http://www.stochasticlifestyle.com/why-numba-and-cython-are-not-substitutes-for-julia/
======
oxinabox
Anyone got any good examples major program written using Numba? Plenty exist
for Cython -- I run into those all the time.

~~~
IlyaOrson
Not sure if a major program but here is a recent and promising one:
[https://github.com/lmcinnes/umap](https://github.com/lmcinnes/umap)

